# Island links-Hilton Head



## cpnuser (May 29, 2007)

Have a 3 bedroom(unit 124) at Island Links(7630) June 8-15.  We don't normally go to HH during the summer, we usually go during the off season.  How's the weather and the crowds during mid June?  Anyone have any comments on Island Links.  There were 2 different Island Links, did Coral Resorts buy out 1473? I read the TUG reviews for 1473(none for 7630), but it sounded more like the Coral Resorts units.  Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## travelguy (May 29, 2007)

cpnuser said:


> Have a 3 bedroom(unit 124) at Island Links(7630) June 8-15.  We don't normally go to HH during the summer, we usually go during the off season.  How's the weather and the crowds during mid June?  Anyone have any comments on Island Links.  There were 2 different Island Links, did Coral Resorts buy out 1473? I read the TUG reviews for 1473(none for 7630), but it sounded more like the Coral Resorts units.  Any info would be appreciated.



We also normally go to HHI in the off-season (May and late Sept) but were there last year during the summer.  Mid-June becomes very crowded and "touristy".  The weather is very warm (although not HOT) and the humidity is increasing.  The smoke may be an issue if the FLA and GA wildfires are still burning at that time.  Mid-June is still better that mid-July for crowds and weather.  Have a great time!


----------



## vkhome (May 29, 2007)

I have owned Island Links for the past 8 years.  We own in the older section, bought shortly after if was first built and was called Planters Quarters.  Reba Management (which owns Coral reef) bought Island Links and brought it out of disarray and mismanagement.  The TS has been refurbished and is very nice.  The Westin amenities are worth using.  It is a very quiet and family friendly resort.  We like it better than the Marriots, which to me, are crazed like Disney World atmosphere. Not what I want on vacation, but some folks do.  Guess it's good there are choices.

Enjoy your week.

Joanne


----------



## Lakesgal (Jun 18, 2009)

*Coral Resorts*



cpnuser said:


> Have a 3 bedroom(unit 124) at Island Links(7630) June 8-15.  We don't normally go to HH during the summer, we usually go during the off season.  How's the weather and the crowds during mid June?  Anyone have any comments on Island Links.  There were 2 different Island Links, did Coral Resorts buy out 1473? I read the TUG reviews for 1473(none for 7630), but it sounded more like the Coral Resorts units.  Any info would be appreciated.



Hi-I was a Coral Resorts owner and got my contract cancelled. Now I'm fighting with The Owners Advocate about WHO was responsible for that cancellation. At one time, you were disappointed with Coral Resorts management. Has that been resolved?  Do you know anyone who has been shafted by The Owners Advocate?  I need to answer my BBB complaint by Monday so would appreciate a quick reply.  Thanks.


----------



## vkhome (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow.  I don't understand how you could have gotten canceled unless you did not pay MFs or any special assessment.  I have not had any problems with Reba Management; there were past problems before Reba and Coral resorts bought.  I still do have a problem with their sales' staff (who lie and cheat) but they are not part of the operations for owners.

I don't know anything about the advocate group.  Good luck.


----------



## RumpleMom (Jun 24, 2009)

We just spent a week with family in a 3 bedroom at Island Links Resort. It was very spacious, had all of the necessary kitchen supplies, and (holy cow) 5 TVs. 

Island Links has a beautiful setting nestled in among the trees surrounded by the golf course. 

The zero entry pool is centrally located and very nice.

The beach access near the Westin was very convenient.  

Island Links is on the DVC list.


----------

